# Forget the hump, that smell will knock you out



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Being sensitive to odors I have that same problem with many products. Thanks for the review.


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

every sanding block like this I have purchased, regardless of store of origin, stinks to high heaven…Ace, Home Depot, Menards, Harbor Freight….all stank.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

You all just have to bite the bullet and make sanding blocks like you did in junior (or possibly senior) high school, out of a piece of 3/4" plywood. Maybe Baltic Birch, because that other stuff seems to look like a potato chip pretty quickly.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

I was looking at a similar looking block at Lowe's the other day. It smelled bad too.


----------



## eccentrictinkerer (Feb 9, 2010)

A friend told me he loved walking into HF and catching the lovely aroma of un-cured rubber! 

(I've been in HF stores all over the country and they all smell the same.)


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

> every sanding block like this I have purchased, regardless of store of origin, stinks to high heaven…Ace, Home Depot, Menards, Harbor Freight….all stank.
> 
> - camps764


I have one Norton one that I picked up on sale from Woodcraft. That one never stank of VOCs. My guess, the open packaging helps.

Now mind you, this HF purchase was also done prior to my Preppin Weapon double down.


----------



## emart (Mar 16, 2011)

That happened to me with a tape measure. it reeked of artificial rubber so badly that i never used it.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Ah yes, the made in China, probably giving you cancer, Harbor Freight smell. I know it well.


----------



## Isaaq (Mar 22, 2014)

Try sprinkle baking soda (Sodium bicarbonate) on it and it should take care of it (theoretically).


----------

